# Gitane? or Bernard Carré? Royal Asport, nice lightweight.



## piercer_99 (Sep 22, 2019)

Very nice Gitane or Bernard Carre Royal Asport, loaded with campy equipment. Overall photos are lacking, so it is really hard to tell if it is a later model that Gitane produced, however the dropouts look like the Bernard Carre built ones, either way a very sweet machine.  Located in Bowie Texas, an hour north of Fort Worth, about 35 minutes southwest of me.
If it tickles someones fancy, I can help you get it.

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/646622075764726/


----------



## marcduchesne (Nov 30, 2020)

Hello There. My name is Marc Duchesne, from Oloron Sainte-Marie, France. I'm the new owner of the "Royal Asport" brand, with the project to revive the bicycle manufacturing activity here in the hometown of the original Royal Asport.
Your bike here is not of the MICMO Gitane era, at least its frame is not. It is of the first Royal Asport era, according to the crown on the fork.
HTH,
_Marc


----------

